

How to get every game on STEAM for free - highCs
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/LeszekLisowski/20141001/226840/How_to_get_every_game_on_STEAM_for_free.php

======
sushid
Highly sensational. What this amounts to is just some unethical "social
hacking." While I admire the author for bringing this into light for indie
developers who might otherwise be scammed, it should be up to the devs to do
their due diligence or simply write it off as a cost of doing business if he
doesn't bother to check their credentials.

Lastly, I think we all know how much these "$30 MSRP" games cost. Just because
the retail value totals to $150 doesn't mean you'll be making anything
comparable to that if you try and peddle these keys online.

~~~
austinstorm
Yeah, the headline is absurd and irresponsible.

------
ansible
Well, if it is any consolation, it is unlikely that the developer lost any
real sales. The scammers themselves, and anyone who'd buy a Steam key under
sketchy circumstances would not likely have bought a legitimate copy.

~~~
jamon51
It's worse than that, though. They're selling the game for half price which
can harm in a couple ways. It takes away a potential sale and it also sets the
market expectation that the game is only worth $15.

